# Antique Bottle Collectors of North Florida 51st Annual Show & Sale 11/10/2018



## texkev (Nov 7, 2018)

Antique Bottle Collectors of North Florida 51st Annual Show & Sale


November 10, 2018 on a Saturday
Where: Jacksonville, Florida
Time: 8:00 am to 3:00 pm


Early buyers can come Friday 4:00 pm to 8:00 pm for $25. 


Free admission 
Fraternal Order of Police Bldg
5530 Beach Blvd
Jacksonville, Florida


Contact: jaxbottleshow@yahoo.com


----------

